# Sticky  What are you buying? 2023



## gardner

I put in low bid for some TRP using $US. Hopefully it will hit tomorrow.
Time to start loading up the TFSA.


----------



## AltaRed

I will put in a limit order in the RESP later this week for more VGRO units for this year's contribution. Then another one when the CESG comes in end of Feb. All commission free at BMO IL of course.

Similar process for more VEQT units in my TFSA but since that is at Scotia iTrade with a $10 commission, I will wait for the VEQT distribution on Jan 10th and do a combined order for the full amount. Then done for the year..... As George Peppard said in The A Team, I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## cainvest

AltaRed said:


> Similar process for more VEQT units in my TFSA but since that is at Scotia iTrade with a $10 commission


Weird iTrade doesn't have VEQT or XEQT on the free com list ...


----------



## AltaRed

cainvest said:


> Weird iTrade doesn't have VEQT or XEQT on the free com list ...


Scotia iTrade's commission free list of ETFs is an oddball. They started with some fringe ones from iShares several years ago and have added more over time.....but there is no apparent rationale behind the list. I've brought that up with them a few times.


----------



## Benting

Follow my tradition every January since 2009, put all new contribution in TD, my one stock TFSA (post #13 in 'what are you buying in 2022)
Slightly different, I contribute and order to buy an hour ago on holiday. Have no idea it would go through !


----------



## Ukrainiandude

Benting said:


> TD


Do you mean TD.TO ?


----------



## james4beach

gardner said:


> Time to start loading up the TFSA.


Yes, and this year the new contribution is up to $6500 if I remember correctly.

I did some rebalancing back in December but I believe I'm still slightly underweight stocks at the moment. I'm planning to make the TFSA contribution and buy XIC this week.


----------



## Benting

Ukrainiandude said:


> Do you mean TD.TO ?


Yes.


----------



## Italicum

BMO in TFSA


----------



## My Own Advisor

Likely some XAW for TFSA for lazy investing given I have a number of CDN dividend payers in non-reg. (banks, telcos, pipelines, etc.)

Thinking of grabbing some recession-proof CP or CNR for TFSA as well.


----------



## KaeJS

CM, ENB, TRP, EMA, XUS, XEQT, QQC


----------



## Ponderling

At the end of year, I see what we globally hold in the 11 sub categories I slot them into. 

Healthcare and Consumer Staples are currently over weight. Real Estate is under weight. So look to research on Itrade and see which stocks appear to have good chances to advance in the coming year at least for the buys and which ones say hold as a proxy since an analyst usually cant say sell.

Telecom and a few others have some under performers that need to be taken behind the wood shed and shot. 

Take the money from the glue factory and get it to work and realize that chasing dying nags is a lost cause. 

Hold your nose and move on. Not all buys are winners. But be satisfied that they do not just need some vitamins from a market change to be brought back to life.


----------



## Jimmy

This chart is good from Morningstar. You can click on the sectors to see what is over/undervalued.

Most everything is cheap except some areas like utilities, healthcare and energy. Communications really cheap the Metas, Googles and telcos of the world 

Market Fair Value | Morningstar


----------



## Juggernaut92

Scooped up some GOOGL today in the TFSA. Will also look to add EQB, BNS, SRU and CNR over this year.


----------



## dubmac

Ponderling said:


> Telecom and a few others have some under performers that need to be taken behind the wood shed and shot.


....I assume you are referring to BCE....


----------



## MK7GTI

Bought more Google and XEQT this morning. Along with Microsoft, these are the only equities I plan on buying in 2023.


----------



## Ponderling

dubmac said:


> ....I assume you are referring to BCE....


No, a us cable holding.


----------



## Dilbert

TRP looks like a good buy today.


----------



## gardner

Yes, I thought I was getting a good price at US$39.


----------



## Ukrainiandude

gardner said:


> Yes, I thought I was getting a good price at US$39.


If you buy US stock in non reg account, it’s still tax credit dividend eligible?


----------



## gardner

Yes. It is the same exact company, same stock, same CUSIP. It is Canadian domiciled and pays eligible dividends. In my case I will move the shares to my $CAN account after they settle because they pay dividends in $CAN. I only bought in $US because I had the cash on hand and the rate was good.


----------



## james4beach

I bought a 1 year GIC @ 5.0%, that's more just cash storage.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Used up my dividend cash to buy additional shares of Telus.


----------



## gardner

Added to my couch potato mix of ZDV and ZAG in the TFSA using the new money and free cash from distributions.


----------



## KaeJS

Yesterday, CM, TRP, EMA.


----------



## Ukrainiandude

gardner said:


> ZDV


Why is not XEI with lower MER ?


----------



## AltaRed

Selection is not only about lower MER although that is a significant headwind. It is also about its constituents by sector and holdings selection criteria. 10 of the Best Canadian Dividend ETFs for January 2023 - Stocktrades is a good summary of the basic differences and it may be worthwhile to do a 5 year chart comparing them for how they behaved through the pandemic et al. 

An item of note: There is always the old stalwart XIU which because it is the largest 60 stocks in the TSX, it becomes a dividend ETF by default. I tend to prefer the breadth and width of what XIU provides rather than a concentrated bet on yield. 

Disclosure: I don't own any of these myself but my ex owns XDIV (in recent years) and XIU (legacy holding) based on my recommendations over time. I am biased against an ETF that focuses on high yield as a defining metric.


----------



## Covariance

Ukrainiandude said:


> If you buy US stock in non reg account, it’s still tax credit dividend eligible?


If you mean the Canadian dividend tax credit - no. It is for Canadian corporations. If you mean - can I buy a Canadian company on a U.S. exchange - yes.


----------



## gardner

Ukrainiandude said:


> Why is not XEI with lower MER ?


As AltaRed pointed out, there are many options. I hold approximately equal parts ZDV and VDY in my TFSA, but this year ZDV was more in need of topping up.


----------



## Ukrainiandude

gardner said:


> As AltaRed pointed out, there are many options. I hold approximately equal parts ZDV and VDY in my TFSA, but this year ZDV was more in need of topping up.


May I ask, what else do you hold in your TFSA? Thank you


----------



## afulldeck

Continue to buy XAW, XIC, AVUV ...


----------



## gardner

Ukrainiandude said:


> what else do you hold in your TFSA?


My goal is
60% bonds -- this is some XQB but mostly ZAG.
40% equity -- ZDV and VDY.

I only balance with new money/distributions though. I believe I am at 60.4%/39.6% today.


----------

